
Skype Discontinued on Samsung Smart TV - derFunk
http://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/skype-discontinued-on-samsung-smart-tv/
======
kozak
I bought a Samsung Smart TV for my grandmother specifically do to Skype calls
from it. It is the only internet-connected device in her home.

~~~
derFunk
Dito, I also bought the according camera for the Samsung TV.

